# Policykit: Nach umstellung geht... [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich hab soeben mein System HAL frei gemacht und auf policykit/consolekit umgerüstet nun hab ich das Problem, dass ich keine Berechitung habe  irgendetwas zu u/mounten oder audio zu nutzen..

Kann mir jemand sagen wie wo was man Einstellen muss oder gibts nen Leidfaden?

Ps. In der gentoo wiki fand ich nix  :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Wie..?

Soll heissen das ein normales 

```
# monut /dev/xxxx /mnt/mountpoint
```

 nicht mehr möglich ist?  :Smile:   :Wink: 

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie wo was man Einstellen muss oder gibts nen Leidfaden?

 

Schau mal ob dir

Tips, and tricks for ConsoleKit/PolicyKit/udev, without hal

weiterhilft.

----------

## root_tux_linux

@Josef.95

Problem Nr 1:

Das Sound problem war:

Mit HAL: Logitec Logitec G35 Headset

Ohne HAL: Logitech G35 Headset

Wenn ich in Systemsettings --> Multimedia---> Phonon gucke.

Problem Nr 2:

Anscheinend Konflikt zwischen fstab und udisks?

Nach dem löschen der Zeile fürs CDRom LW in /etc/fstab ging das mounten wieder.

Aber wie zum Teufel beweg ich nun fstab und udisks dazu das sie sich mögen?

:/

----------

## Josef.95

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Problem Nr 2:
> 
> Anscheinend Konflikt zwischen fstab und udisks?
> 
> Nach dem löschen der Zeile fürs CDRom LW in /etc/fstab ging das mounten wieder.
> ...

 

Es wäre hilfreich wenn du mal mit posten würdest wie dein fstab Eintag denn eigentlich ausschaut  :Wink: 

Ein Eintrag wie 

```
/dev/cdrom                    /mnt/cdrom        auto            noauto,ro,users   0 0
```

 sollte i.d.R. problemlos funktionieren.

/edit:

Da du oben "Phonon" mit erwähnt hattest nutzt du vermutlich KDE ? --> Was für eine Version?

----------

## root_tux_linux

@Josef.95

Hat sich mittlerweile erledigt ...

Trotzdem danke  :Smile: 

----------

